# Update On My Halfmoon Marble Blue Dragon Fry



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

SO I THINK IT'S WEEK 2 GOING ON WEEK 3 AND HERE ARE WHAT THE FRY ARE LOOKING LIKE. SOME ARE WHITE AND SOME ARE A DARK COLOR.


















HERE IS A WHITE ONE...
















YOU CAN SEE THE WHITE MORE FROM ABOVE


















AND HERE IS THE DARK COLOR FRY











































THERE STARTING TO GROW LITTLE HM TAILS THEY LOOK SO AWESOME I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE ON THE GROW OUT....


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking Good!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

They are so cute =] Nice pics!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute! Little swimmies!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

They seem to be growing really quickly! Congratulations.

I can't wait to see how they look when they're grown!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking good, how many did you get of each color? 

So true with the excitement about what they will look like when they grow up......


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this from the pair you got from Aquastar71? Can't wait to see them when they are three months old.


----------

